# Dog attacked Pigeon, now won't move!? (Cyprus)



## maria_hinchliff (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, I've been searching the internet for a while now about this. This morning I heard my dog running around like mad outside, I rushed out to see her trying to get at a pigeon who was fluttering about before hiding behind a plant pot. 

I quickly grabbed my dog and locked her inside the house while trying to see if the bird was ok. I moved the plant pot and the bird just fluttered and ran but couldn't seem to fly away. He settled in to the corner behind a plant pot (awkward place). I have put down some food, as I don't want to frighten the poor anymore.

I am not clued up when it comes to any kind of bird, so was just wondering is there anything else I can do for this poor little guy or does it look bad? I'm just worried about the little guy. 

Thanks 
Maria Hinchliffe


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

What can/should be done depends on whether your dog had caught the bird or not.

First, take the bird inside to a safe place (cardboard box, pet carrier, cage - whatever you have). 

Check for any obvious injury (blood, evidence of dog teeth) - let us know

If possible, post a pic of it here so we can see approx age (important), type of pigeon (woodpigeon, feral, whatever)

If you have a heat pad (some pet owners do) or a hotwater bottle you can wrap well, place the bird on that. It's to help keep up the body heat, regadless of the outside temperature.

After an hour or two, bird can be given hydration mix (mix 1/2 litre just-warm water with 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/2 tablespoon glucose or honey or sugar) method depending how old bird may be.

Then we can take it from there - whether or not antibiotic needed, etc.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you can, try to wrap it gently in a towel and take it inside, put it somewhere quiet and dark. If its feet are very cold it will need supplemental heat because that means it is in shock. You can fill a sock with rice and put the rice-filled sock in the microwave for a couple of minutes, make certain that it is warm but not hot and place the bird on it. Put it in a position where it can move off the heat pad if it needs to, and remove the heat pad if it starts to pant

When it is warmed through you can mix 1 pint (1/2 litre) of warm water with half a teaspoon of salt and half a tablespoon of honey or sugar. Give it to the bird in a container that it won't drown in...depending on the size of the bird and the beak this could be a shallow dish with very little water in int or a narrow contained with about an inch of water.

Try to examine it for injuries, look specially under the wings. Also look inside the mouth for any yellow growth that could indicate canker. Around 70% of dogs carry pasteurella in their saliva and that caiuse a fatal infection in birds so if the dog caught the bird it will need antibiotics...but it is also possible that the dog was chasing the bird because it was already sick or injured or because it is very young.

If you could provide a photo or a description of the size of the bird and a description of the beak that would help. You could also try a google image search for *birds in Cyprus*, or *cyprus pigeon dove*.


----------



## maria_hinchliff (Sep 1, 2010)

I have tried quiet a few times to place a towel over him but as I said its a very awkward place he's decided to go. I have manage though to get a better look at him, no blood, no sign of damage, which is a god send! 

I have taken some photos, sorry if they're not very good! I was laughing to myself actually this one has a lot of character, as I was going to go him some water, he stepped out and looked at me up and down! When I got back he ran back under! My mum came round and said that it could be a baby? Which will explain the not flying. But he had a bit to drink and eat and has perked up alot running up and down underneath the aircon units! (aircons are staying off till hes out of there!)

If there is no sign of damage, and I still can't manage to get him, I was wondering if putting some towels down and just let him go when he feels like it? Dogs can always have an extra few walks a day instead of going outside. 

I'll keep at it and do everything that has been suggested, like I said, anything I can do I will.


----------



## maria_hinchliff (Sep 1, 2010)

oh by the way, there is no tag on the bird, so I'm guessing it's wild?


----------



## maria_hinchliff (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for your help, he just flew off! Kept a close eye on him as the garden is opens up to a main road! But flew off with no problems! Thanks for the replies to this, as I said I had no idea where to begin other then bread and water lol.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Not sure but it lokks like an adult pigeon, at least of an age for flying. If you remove some of those obstacles the bird might fly off.


----------



## Lhyn (3 mo ago)

maria_hinchliff said:


> Hi, I've been searching the internet for a while now about this. This morning I heard my dog running around like mad outside, I rushed out to see her trying to get at a pigeon who was fluttering about before hiding behind a plant pot.
> 
> I quickly grabbed my dog and locked her inside the house while trying to see if the bird was ok. I moved the plant pot and the bird just fluttered and ran but couldn't seem to fly away. He settled in to the corner behind a plant pot (awkward place). I have put down some food, as I don't want to frighten the poor anymore.
> 
> ...


 his otherwise foot is gone and have open wounds


----------



## Lhyn (3 mo ago)

His other foot is gone and have open wounds


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Lhyn said:


> His other foot is gone and have open wounds


What happened to this pigeon? What country are you from?


----------



## Lhyn (3 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> What happened to this pigeon? What country are you from?


His been attacked By our dog this morning im from Philippines


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He will be ok unless he is injured on the inside. I guess you don't have a vet closeby for pain meds? He must be in a lot of pain. 

I see you've bandaged his back. Rather remove this. You can put some antibiotic cream like bactroban or betadine on his wounds.

Did you offer him a bowl of seeds? Is he eating?


----------



## Lhyn (3 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> He will be ok unless he is injured on the inside. I guess you don't have a vet closeby for pain meds? He must be in a lot of pain.
> 
> I see you've bandaged his back. Rather remove this. You can put some antibiotic cream like bactroban or betadine on his wounds.
> 
> Did you offer him a bowl of seeds? Is he eating?


I already put betadine yes He ate


----------

